# Mit Java Programm - PostgreSQL backup und restore



## Jedit (17. Aug 2010)

Hi!

Hinter dem Programm das ich gerade schreibe steht ein PostgreSQL Datenbank. Ich möchte eine Funktion einbauen durch die der Benutzer die Datenbank mit dem derzeitigen Stand sichern kann und sollte es irgendwann zu einem Fehler kommen, soll er ein Backup machen können.

Das ganze soll alles nur über das Java Programm laufen. Also Benutzer klickt auf Backup, Backup wird erstellt (mit Timestamp), Benutzer klickt auf Resore, er darf sich aussuchen von welchem Datum er sie haben will und dann wirds wieder hergestellt.

Wäre nice wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

mfg


----------



## homer65 (17. Aug 2010)

Habe sowas schon mal für MySQL programmiert.
Stichwort: MySQL Backup Tool. Guckste mal in meine Signatur.
Von PostgreSQL habe ich wenig Ahnung.
Aber vielleicht könnten wir uns zusammentun und sowas auch für PostgreSQL entwickeln.
Hatte ich schon immer mal vor, aber irgentwie fehlte mir bisher der Anlass.


----------



## musiKk (17. Aug 2010)

Die einfachste (und vermutlich robusteste) Lösung wäre, die externen Programme _pg_dump_ und _pg_restore_ aufzurufen.


----------



## Jedit (17. Aug 2010)

Hi!

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ja das mit pg_dump und pg_restore hab ichs chon bei meiner Suche des öfteren gefunden ... aber ganz ehrlich, kA wie ich das mache. Eine brauchbare Anleitung hab ich nicht gefunden und diese 2 Dateien hab ich auch nicht in meinem PostreSQL Ordner.

Gibts da vielleicht irgendwo ein Tutorial oder sowas?

mfg


----------



## musiKk (17. Aug 2010)

Naja, die Dokumentation ist ja eigentlich recht gut: pg_dump und pg_restore.

"PostgreSQL Ordner"... ist das eine Windows-Installation? Wenn ja, kann ich Dir vermutlich leider nicht helfen, ich habe das bisher nur unter Linux verwendet und da sind diese Programme Bestandteil einer Installation. Ich habe mir aber mal spaßeshalber ein Windows-Archiv heruntergeladen und da waren die Programme beide im _bin_-Verzeichnis.


----------



## Jedit (17. Aug 2010)

ok danke. kA vielleicht hab ich mir da davor irgendwie den Ordner geschrottet. Habs neu installiert, jatzt hab ich die Dateien da.

Ich versuch heute oder morgen dann gleich mal das passend für mein prog einzubinden.

Edit1:

Danke nochmal an alle. Ich habs jetzt geschafft. Durch pg_dump.exe und pg_restore.exe braucht man im Prinzip nur noch die richtigen Parameter zum Befehl schreiben. War ein bischen Suchen und herumprobieren aber geht jetzt ganz gut.

Falls das noch jemand braucht. Wenn man nach "pg_dump.exe parameters" bzw nach "pg_restore parameters" sucht findet man ne Liste aller möglichen Parameter. Und was mich etwas verwirrt hat zu Beginn, man muss keine Passwort angeben.


----------

